
Show HN: Karmalert – Mention Tracking for HN, PH, Reddit and Twitter - herbst
https://karmalert.com/?ref=new_year
======
herbst
I posted this already about a year ago, we moved servers and can handle a lot
more requests now and reduced our prices by 66% in the process.

I hope it helps some of you to have the best possible customer service as it
also helped me :)

Edit:// Also the basic account is free, so feel free to give it a try

